# Best of the Best



## Peregrine (Aug 15, 2017)

So what do all of you on SN think the best of the best Auckland ferries are/were? 

I have Jet raider on there.

Kestrel
Toroa
Makora
Ngoiro
Pupuke
Albatross and of course
Peregrine!


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Of the old steam engined double Enders Ngairo was the fastest, Takapuna on the Bayswater run was the smartest , it took me to and from the city at least five days per week for four years . I spent half the time hanging over the engine room railing watching the engineer, especially when he was so deft at responding to telegraph orders from a nervous skipper on a fast tide or a cross wind while berthing .

Bob


----------

